# IH 140 Wheels



## drus90 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello, I just bought a IH 140 Operator's Manual. The pages that provide wheel info are missing

can anyone provide that info, thanks

drus


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

9x24 rears 3x15 fronts unless its a hi crop. then 32in rears and 16 fronts. what other info do you need?


----------



## drus90 (Jan 12, 2013)

spacing/width and bolt circles, want to see what I am actually missing from the manual.

Thanks


----------

